# Click or No Click for Back Tension



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I shoot with a click - on some of my older super smooth bows I shot without it. But now Im so used to shooting with the click I really like it. I can load the release heavy, come into the target. Get all my fingers on it, exhale and take the slack out of it to the click. 

Then its all just magic from there - not really sure how it goes off.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

No click!


----------



## Taitor (Jan 2, 2011)

No click. That requires you to think which is the point of shooting a back tension is the lack of thought that it takes to make an accurate thought


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

The "click" works for some and others can't stand it. And one of the down falls of the "click" is what you experienced. Trying to remember, but I thought one of the makers of back tension releases no longer makes a release with the "click" just for that reason, people anticipating the shot, jerking, or flinching.


----------



## kevin morris (Apr 12, 2010)

click for me


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

Click for me, like Garceau said, after it clicks I have no idea how it goes off but it does :mg:. And that is what works for me.


----------



## muley56 (Dec 9, 2008)

I use the click as part of the anchor. Just like Garceau said, I set it heavy so I can pull the bow and settle in on the peep then I hit the click to complete my anchor and start to aim mao. The shot is still a surprise which is why we shoot a hinge in the first place but my release is more consistent because without a click it depends on how you hold your fingers as to how fast the shot goes off. When I'm at draw and I settle in I find myself thinking it should have already gone off after a 4 -5 second delay my brain reverts to thinking about the release which defeats my entire BT purpose. It's definitely a personal preference kind of thing and this is jmo.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

I use a click. It's part of my shooting sequence. I anchor, get my pin on target, drop my thumb, "click", now I concentrate on my spot, pull pull pull pull, bang!

I use the "click" as kind of a "green flag". When I get my click, I know that it's "Show time!"


----------



## BLMason (Jul 31, 2010)

I discovered the BT (click) release by luck, I purchased a back up release on Archery Talk just like the HT release I was using.... I thought. After I received the release I of course went out a shot it and I got the click (big surprise at first) then with a little more back tension I got the shot off. After some fine tuning I was shooting the release better than my HT without the click. I agree, with practice the click (for me) helps to focus my shot release. Now I get my anchor set and I get the click, then it's pin on target and a (little) muscle tightening and shot out. So, I'm sold on the click.... like At'er maineyotekiller said the click means it's show time.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Click it and stick it (12 ring)


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

No click! That little click will goof most ppl up who shoot back tension. There is also no use for it either in the right mind but with a click its there to tell you the shots almost there which is defeating the purpose of back tension.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

If you are pulling through to the click - maybe I could see it as anticipation.

But if you settle into the click and begin your shot sequence - way different.

In my opinion. But I suck so it probably doesnt matter anyways


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I love the click.. if I was to shoot without it, I would worry about the shot going off before I was ready and not focusing on my shot. With the click, I can relax. I draw and get into my click as soon as I get anchored and on target, then just ease in the BT and let it fly. For me, the key to not flinching and/or knowing when the shot is coming, is to get in the click early, and have it set cold enough where I still have a fair amount of pull after the click.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

You don't pull through the click. Draw, anchor, set your fingers then it clicks, aim and pull....boom. The click just gives you a consistant starting point to start your back tension.


----------



## Himthrume (Mar 31, 2009)

maineyotekiller said:


> I use a click. It's part of my shooting sequence. I anchor, get my pin on target, drop my thumb, "click", now I concentrate on my spot, pull pull pull pull, bang!
> 
> I use the "click" as kind of a "green flag". When I get my click, I know that it's "Show time!"


Bingo! 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford Truck Man (Mar 18, 2011)

No Click, I don't even like the guy next to me on the line shooting a click. It just seems to break my concentration, most other noices don't but that sharp sound catches me fairly often.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Sounds like the guys using the clicks know how to use them and the guys that don't use them have no clue how to use the click properly.


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

The click can save you on up and down hill shots where you may get a misfire from your stance being positioned differently. The click is the only way I could shoot a hinge release. The click has no reference to using BT or not, you can punch the shot click or no click, think of it this way if you have no click and your taking forever for your shot to go off more then likely you will start punching it to speed the process or set the hinge extremely light which is the same as having the click set up, your still going to work off the end of that cresent moon only difference being you get a click and you don't. To say using the click is improper BT method is a false statement and I would bet the person didn't know how to use a hinge properly in the first place.


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

No click. The click would make me jump


----------

